# Framing a partition wall on existing carpet and ceiling tile?



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

The floor is really not a problem you can find the joist and nail or screw into them through the carpet although I would cut out that section and put a bottem plate in then either put down tack strips or glue the carpet back down.The top is differant you will have no where to attach the top plate if you dont make some modifications even if you make ties to nail into the upper joist your still going to have to cut the tiles.So why not just take them down to put up your wall then run the chanel around the new wall and put the tile back up.If you try to attach your top plate through the tile your going to ruin them anyhow.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Is there attic space above?? I would mark where the top plate is going to be located and cut a path 4" wide the whole length of the wall remove the ceiling tiles to expose the furring strips that the ceiling tiles Might be stapled to. if the tiles are glued to the Sheetrock plaster .you will have to gain access to the ceiling cavity to install some cross blocking between the ceiling beams. then you will have something to fasten the first top plate to. 
If you can't gain access to the floor ceiling cavity you will have to cut the 4" path through the ceiling covering to expose the cavity, once exposed take a 1x6 1x8 or some ripped plywood tilt it up in the cavity and place some PL construction adhesive on either side an lay it down on top of the ceiling covering. then take some drywall screws and screw them up through the ceiling into the 1x6 or what ever you installed in the ceiling. ( tip install a couple of screws in the center of the 1x6 sticking out enough so you have something to grab onto when you screw up through the ceiling)
As for the wall termination points Take some PL and glue your 2x4 to the wall surface. bottom plates should be fastened directly to the floor not the floor covering
By code you will have to install some electric outlets on the wall.
Take some ceiling crown and cover the top part of the wall to ceiling point when the wall covering is installed.
Good luck BOB.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Frame the wall with metal studs (unless there's a reason not to). Screw bottom track to the floor, screw the top track to the grid, insert studs. Done. Use wood jacks screwed to the metal stud to allow setting your door (if you're using one). Shoot base with a nail gun through drywall. Caulk will hold it. (Glue beforehand if you want.) Turn a piece of wall angle upside down on top of the wall to cover the gap or use a piece of wood trim. It can all come back down later of necessary.


----------

